# Tightening in stomach- I'm scared



## kikistobwin

I am currently 32 weeks pregnant and have had a pretty carefree pregnancy. The past few days I have been pretty busy, being on my feet a lot and doing a lot of bending (cleaning, etc.) During that time, my stomach was tightening so much. I have had BH (So I think they are but it's my first baby) since like 12 weeks. I felt like my stomach was constantly tight. Finally, I realized maybe I should lie down and take it easy. It helped a lot, laying down made the tightening go away.
Yesterday started out fine, not much tightening. Then once I started cleaning and watering flowers and stuff it started again. It was happening every few minutes. I have heard if you have more than 4 in an hour it's bad, but this was every couple minutes but it didn't hurt or anything. I don't know what it is.
Do you think this is preterm labor? I told my OB and she said if it gets like that that I need to come in. I don't know if I was just over-doing it, if I just feel a lot compared to most people, or if it's babys way or saying slow down. Its when I get up and walk that I get the tightening so I lay down a lot now. Anyone else have this? Please give any advice you can. If I do go to the doctor, what will they do??


----------



## kittenmama

I had this on Monday together with period pains. I was 35 weeks exactly and my first child was born at 36 weeks so I was pooping myself!!

I went in and they ran a trace and checked my cervix but there was no dilation (phew) and lying down really helped. I've since found out that being dehydrated can really affect the strength and frequency of BH so since then I've been drinking more than usual (but it's been really hot this week) and everything has calmed down.

I wouldn't be too concerned about BH by themselves if resting eases them. I'd just take this opportunity to put your feet up as much as possible as your on the home stretch.

Good luck! x


----------



## ferens06

I get them one after the other when I am dehydrated, drink plenty :flower:


----------



## Rickles

I get them all the time - drink plenty of water and just slow down a bit... had one in my midwife appt - she waited til it passed to examine baby but was totally unconcerned. x


----------



## kikistobwin

Thank you SOO much. I have been drinking a lot today because I had a feeling that it could have something to do with it. Today I'm doing great but I have been laying around. Thank you for calming my nerves.


----------



## Marie000

I don't have much experience (also having my first) but from what I read, if changing position makes the contractions stop, then it's not labor. 

As the others said, get some rest and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Stepmomtobio

I get that a lot. Dr said it could be baby moving around or Braxton hicks. She said to take it easy and rest as much as I can, get my feet up.


----------



## AC1987

I get it all the time it really drives me crazy :(


----------



## aegle

They're sort of contractions... lol. I've been getting them since the middle of 2nd tri. 

True labor is when contractions get stronger/more painful and closer together.

False labor doesn't get closer together or stronger.

Lay down, drink up and rest a bit. For me, just walking around for a few minutes makes them worse. Or peeing. Or getting upset. Haha..

Don't worry too much, it's normal to get them as you approach the end. Just pay attention to the timing and if you get 4/hr call the doctor. If they start to hurt and/or get closer together and regularly spaced, just go in to L&D.


----------



## seaweed eater

Drink lots of water. I had this once a few weeks ago and it went away when I had 2 glasses of water and lay down for a while. As Aegle said, it's much more worrisome if they are rhythmic/regular or if they are getting increasingly intense. Mine were painful but because they were kind of random I didn't feel like it was real PTL. And it's always ok to go in if you're worried. :hugs:


----------



## Radkat

I get them when I'm walking for exercise. I try to slow down or stop for a minute if I need to. Also, drinking water does seem to help. I've been downing a whole glass before I leave on my walk. I think it's OK as long as they go away once you are resting.


----------



## Embo78

I say it's your body telling you to slooooow down!!
Oh and drink lots and lots of water :thumbup:


----------



## jaymarie1991

kikistobwin said:


> I am currently 32 weeks pregnant and have had a pretty carefree pregnancy. The past few days I have been pretty busy, being on my feet a lot and doing a lot of bending (cleaning, etc.) During that time, my stomach was tightening so much. I have had BH (So I think they are but it's my first baby) since like 12 weeks. I felt like my stomach was constantly tight. Finally, I realized maybe I should lie down and take it easy. It helped a lot, laying down made the tightening go away.
> Yesterday started out fine, not much tightening. Then once I started cleaning and watering flowers and stuff it started again. It was happening every few minutes. I have heard if you have more than 4 in an hour it's bad, but this was every couple minutes but it didn't hurt or anything. I don't know what it is.
> Do you think this is preterm labor? I told my OB and she said if it gets like that that I need to come in. I don't know if I was just over-doing it, if I just feel a lot compared to most people, or if it's babys way or saying slow down. Its when I get up and walk that I get the tightening so I lay down a lot now. Anyone else have this? Please give any advice you can. If I do go to the doctor, what will they do??

I'm in the hospital under observation cause of the same exact thing, went baby shopping sat been tightening since now with some of those tightening the baby heart rate drops I wouldn't kno that if I didn't come in I'm on iv and they r gonna give me medication now


----------



## pusheangel

They are more than likely BH contractions. Try drinking some water and laying down and see if they get better or stay the same. If they're true contractions they won't get better and in that case I'd head in to L&D just to be safe. But like I said, I'm sure they're just BH.


----------

